# Did icc stop free access to the codes or just change the link to them ?????



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

????????????


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like they make you go through more steps


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

And harder to read


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone have any non icc links


----------



## steveray (Mar 27, 2017)

They are catching up with NFPA for user nonfriendly....


----------



## fatboy (Mar 27, 2017)

No biggy.....sift your way down to it, and bookmark where you end up, create a shortcut by dragging the link on to your screen, you're there in a click.

http://legacycodes.iccsafe.org/I-Codes.html


----------



## cda (Mar 27, 2017)

fatboy said:


> No biggy.....sift your way down to it, and bookmark where you end up, create a shortcut by dragging the link on to your screen, you're there in a click.
> 
> http://legacycodes.iccsafe.org/I-Codes.html





Thanks


----------



## Paul Sweet (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's where they moved the Virginia codes:
https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/collections/VA

The I-codes are here:
https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/collections/i-codes

It looks like if you get onto one of these pages you can use the Browse Public Access box to get to other codes.

I don't know how long it will be before they get moved again.


----------

